# Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (1. August 2004)

So könnte es aussehen,der ultimative Rutentest.
 Die Rute bis zum Anschlag gekrümt........dann folgt das Ergebnis aller Qualen.
 Dies ist ein GT=Giant Travelli von imposanten 52 kg.
 Anglerherz was willste mehr.
 Japan ich komme,ich möchte auch so einen,bitte,bitte,bitte.................


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## ralle (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Da gehts ja voll ab !!   Was für ein Brocken!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Ui, das sieht ja schon fast nach Anstrengung aus... ne ne da bleib ich lieber bei meinen Lauben :q :q :q  

Man ist das ein Gerät... Hut Ab !


----------



## Rausreißer (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Ups, da dacht ich doch Du hättest Ihn.. #d 
War woll nen Test  oder?

R.R. :m 

PS: 35 Liegestützen könnten nicht schaden


----------



## Mühle (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Gedrillt an der Stationär! Nicht schlecht! Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei diesem Unterfangen!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

104 Pfund Dynamite:m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

@ Rausreißer
  Biete selber gute 130 kg und bin Metzger von Beruf,da brauch ich keine Liegestützte
  mehr.Hatte bislang noch keine Probleme dagegenzuhalten,kannste glauben .
 Aber reizen wird es mich schon ein solcher Fisch.................


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Rausreißer (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

na, dann hast Du ihn ja so gut wie sicher.
Beste Grüße aus Hamburg

R.R, #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Werde Berichten wenn es mit einem GT geklappt hat......................


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Agalatze (2. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

meine fresse der muss abgehen !!!!
drücke dir die daumen, dass du den sogar toppen kannst


----------



## chippog (3. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

na dann wünscht der metzgersohn aus westwestfalen dem katzoff aus berlin eine baldige japanreise und skitfiske für den megamässigen armetest! chipp


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

PS: 35 Liegestützen könnten nicht schaden [/QUOTE] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
  mach mal lieber jeden Tag 135 !!!!
  die Brocken zerren ja wahnsinnig !!!
  Nich das die die Puste dann ausgeht !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

@ HD4ever
 Hab´s mir zu Herzen genommen,und gestern ein paar Bier gestemmt,ging noch !!!!!!


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## havkat (8. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

JOUUUU!!

Man achte auf den (Tiden?)Strom der da läuft. HolyMoly!! (sorry Jirko! )
Die Bedingungen haben das Tänzchen kaum leichter gemacht.

@Mühle



> Gedrillt an der Stationär! Nicht schlecht!



Ich saaach ma stumpf Shimano, nä!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Hallo,Leute,habe gerade gestern erfahren müssen :cdas ich am falschen Ende Japans verweile um GT zu #a.

 Müßte weit nach Süden,am besten Okinawa.
 Wird also diesmal nichts mit dem Monsterfisch.Bin aber bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal in >Japan,wirds halt beim nächsten mal.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn,ich hab ihn !!!!!!*

Das is ja Mist !!!!!  
 Alle Liegestütze umsonst gepumpt ....     :m
 Aber nächstes Mal !  #g


----------

